# Berufswahl-jäger



## TooKy89 (8. September 2006)

hi ich habe eine frage welche berufe ihr als jäger nehmen würdet....ich weiß einfach nicht was ich nehmen soll....danke schon mal für eure antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (8. September 2006)

Hallo

Zu empfehlen sind meiner Meinung nach folgenden Kombinationen:

*Kürschner/Lederverarbeiter*
Damit kannst du dir selber einige Rüstungen herstellen. Zudem kannst du auch einige Dinge verkaufen, und die praktischen Rüstungssets herstellen.
Wenn du dich auf Drachenschuppen spezialisierst, kannst du später auch Bessere Schwere Rüstungen herstellen.

*Kräuterkunde/Alchemist*
Damit kannst du jede menge Tränke herstellen. Dazu gehören z.B. die Heiltränke, Schutztränke, oder Tränke, welche deine Stats verbessern. Zudem kannst du mit genügend hohem Skill einen Thoriumbarren und einen Arkankristall zu einem Arkanitbarren transmutieren.
Besonders die Heil- und Schutztränke kannst du sehr gut verkaufen, und auch fürs Transmutieren (was allerdings eine Abklingzeit von mehreren Tagen hat) kriegt man meist ein wenig Geld.

Weitere Kombinationen wären Bergbau/Ingenieurskunst, womit man jede menge nette Gadgets herstellen kann, sowie Bergbau/Schmiedekunst, womit du Schwere Rüstung und Waffen herstellen kannst.

Schau am besten mal, was die einzelnen Berufe so herstellen können (Buffed.de: Berufe), und entscheide dann nach eigenem ermessen.


Hoffe, geholfen zu haben

So Long
Rascal


----------



## Melenas (13. September 2006)

Ich hatte Anfangs Kürschnerei/Lederer und bin danach auf Bergbau/Ingenieur gewechselt. Vorteile: man stellt eigene Patronen/Pfeile her und mit Ing hat man die Chance bei einem Wipe einen Rezzer wiederzubeleben. Habe diese Entscheidung niemals bereut.


----------



## Ashareth (13. September 2006)

Je mehr Vorschläge kommen, um so schwieriger wird die Entscheidung letztlich, dennoch:

der Ingenieur baut auf hohem Level die besten Geschosse selbst und im Leben des Jägers kommt da sehr viel Gold zusammen, was man da spart. Und letztlich ist das XXL-Kabel zur Wiederbelebung in Gruppen richtig gerne gesehen:

Totstellen, Priester oder Pala wiederbeleben, dadurch den Wipe schnell wieder auf die Beine gestellt! Sie werden Dich lieben! :-)


----------



## Nightworld (13. September 2006)

also ich hab Kürschnern und Kräuterkunde. wenn ich was brauch gebe ich freunden einfach mats,den rest verkauf ich selber... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geroc (14. September 2006)

wo können ingeneure den pfeile herstellen ich seh in der resept liste leider nur geschosse für feuerwaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (14. September 2006)

Geroc schrieb:


> wo können ingeneure den pfeile herstellen ich seh in der resept liste leider nur geschosse für feuerwaffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt, herstellen können sie nur Munition für Kanonen.
In Ironforge jedoch steht ein Typ, bei dem man Thoriumpatronen gegen Thoriumpfeie tauschen kann (kA wie das für frühere Munition ist)

So Long
Ras


----------



## Geroc (14. September 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Stimmt, herstellen können sie nur Munition für Kanonen.
> In Ironforge jedoch steht ein Typ, bei dem man Thoriumpatronen gegen Thoriumpfeie tauschen kann (kA wie das für frühere Munition ist)
> 
> So Long
> Ras




das ist doof weil ich überlege auf ingeneur zu gehen


----------



## Roran (15. September 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Stimmt, herstellen können sie nur Munition für Kanonen.
> In Ironforge jedoch steht ein Typ, bei dem man Thoriumpatronen gegen Thoriumpfeie tauschen kann (kA wie das für frühere Munition ist)
> 
> So Long
> Ras


Tz tz  tz.

Man nehme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und daraus wird dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tz tz tz.
Das ist die stärkste Munition die es in WoW zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Rascal (15. September 2006)

Genau, entspricht meiner Aussage o_O

Aber was machen
a) Leute die noch keine Thoriumpatronen herstellen können, oder
b) Leute die noch nicht lvl 52 sind? ^^

So Long
Ras


----------



## Mitta (15. September 2006)

vor lvl 52 erfreust du dich an ebenfalls sehr netten Geschossen ... und danach an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


perfekt für die Warsong um den Flaggenträger aufzuhalten ...

... oder du baust dir selbst eine nette Waffe ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber ein Leid hat der Hunteringi - kein Taschenplatz und Gold kann man auch recht wenig machen.


----------



## Mardras (26. September 2006)

moin...

ich hab als jäger kürschnerei und lederverarbeitung gewählt, bin damit sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Nightworld (27. September 2006)

DoktorGonzo schrieb:


> moin...
> 
> ich hab als jäger kürschnerei und lederverarbeitung gewählt, bin damit sehr zufrieden!




naja musst erts am schluss sehen, wennste 60bist ect. dan kannste wirklich entscheiden ob es die beste wahl war...


----------



## Ashareth (27. September 2006)

Ehrlich, der Jäger kann ja gar nichts falsch machen:

- Kürschnern/ Ledern: versorgt sich auf dem Weg zu Level 60 weitestgehnd selbst mit Rüstungen, baut sich ein schwarzes Drachenset, farmt Leder, die sich gut verkaufen und häutet später mit Kürschnern 315 seltene Tiere, deren Häute, Bälge, Schuppen wichtig sind

- Kräutersuche/ Alchimie: Er braucht keinen Pala, um gut gebufft durch die Welt zu gehen, gerade für Solo-lastige Spieler eine echte Alternative, viele Tränke und Kräter sind (sehr) gut verkäuflich - nie nich verkehrt

- Bergbau/ Ingenieur: unterschätzt, viel Gold gespart durch die selbst gebauten Geschosse, nette "Bummse" selbst gebaut, XXL-Wiederbelebungskabel und last but not least: schicke blaue und lila Gewehre

Einzig Nähen/ Verzaubern würde ich nicht so richtig schlau finden, da gibt es andere Klassen, die davon besser partizipieren.

Ich habe sogar erwogen, als ausgebildeter Lederer, der alles gebaut hat, umzulernen, bin damit aber noch nicht durch... :-)


----------



## Rascal (28. September 2006)

Ashareth schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar erwogen, als ausgebildeter Lederer, der alles gebaut hat, umzulernen, bin damit aber noch nicht durch... :-)


Habs gemacht...
Nie bereut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mardras (4. Oktober 2006)

DoktorGonzo schrieb:


> moin...
> 
> ich hab als jäger kürschnerei und lederverarbeitung gewählt, bin damit sehr zufrieden!


 
nach genauerem überlegen, meinte ich meinen obigen post bis lvl 60!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn ich da angekommen bin werde ich wohl auch einen anderen beruf auswählen...


----------



## Xathras (4. Oktober 2006)

das einzig störende an kräuterkunde beim jäger ist, dass man auf seiner map zwischen den einzelnen ansichten Kräuter / Wildtiere / Elementare u.s.w wechseln kann / muss.


----------



## Icecool (16. Oktober 2006)

Ich hb mit meinem jäger, wenn auch nur auf lvl 47 ingi, und bereue es nicht. ich bin goblin ingi, ein freund ist gnome, da tauschen wir immer nette sachen.
Zudem gibt es z.B. die zielatrappen die mr schon oft das leben gerettet haben(und im dm n paar mal den prist^^)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zudem das mit dem rezen, hab ich auch schon oft gemaht, un es is richtig geil wie dumm die gucke wenn man als hunter schreibt " mom, ich reze "
wenn man von wem verfolgt wird und im kampf ist kann man auch granaten werfe, um den feind zu betäuben. das kann man auch um abzu hauen, oder jemanden verfolgt, und nicht das mana hat um erschüternder schuss zu benutzen.  oder den netten helm von den goblins, eine mischung aus ansturm und kopnuss, 20min cd die man abber auch im kampf einsetzen kann.

ich würde Gnome ingi empfehlen, da man da mehr möglichkeiten für erfindungen hat. Dinge wie das xl kabel oder den erwänten helm kann man sich von anderen spielern auch einfach bauen lassen.


Ich hb mit meinem jäger, wenn auch nur auf lvl 47 ingi, und bereue es nicht. ich bin goblin ingi, ein freund ist gnome, da tauschen wir immer nette sachen.
Zudem gibt es z.B. die zielatrappen die mr schon oft das leben gerettet haben(und im dm n paar mal den prist^^)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zudem das mit dem rezen, hab ich auch schon oft gemaht, un es is richtig geil wie dumm die gucke wenn man als hunter schreibt " mom, ich reze "
wenn man von wem verfolgt wird und im kampf ist kann man auch granaten werfe, um den feind zu betäuben. das kann man auch um abzu hauen, oder jemanden verfolgt, und nicht das mana hat um erschüternder schuss zu benutzen.  oder den netten helm von den goblins, eine mischung aus ansturm und kopnuss, 20min cd die man abber auch im kampf einsetzen kann.

ich würde Gnome ingi empfehlen, da man da mehr möglichkeiten für erfindungen hat. Dinge wie das xl kabel oder den erwänten helm kann man sich von anderen spielern auch einfach bauen lassen.


----------



## Labrazz (21. Oktober 2006)

Hi alle.


also ich persönlich hatte bis lvl 40 Kürschnern/Lederverarbeitung. Habe dann auf Ingineur/Bergbau umskillt.

Warum?

- Die Lederverabreitung selbst hat mir meiner Meinung ab dann nichts mehr gebracht, da ich ich die Drachenlederei nicht so dolle finde

- Als Ingi kann ich mir meine eigene Munition herstellen was auf die Dauer viel Geld spart. Zumal ist es auch nur einem Ingi möglich die stärkste Munition zu bauen. 

- Aber am meisten hat mich die Möglichkeit zum umskillen gebracht, weil ich die Aussicht habe wieder zu beleben.  

- Der einzigste Nachteil den du haben wirst, sind imer volle Taschen und wirklich Gold kannste auch nicht machen. 

-Da ich aber der Meinung bin, dass nicht das Gold im Vordergrund stehen sollte sondern die Nützlichkeit meines Charakters in einem Raid, gehe ich gern diese Nachteile ein.

Mfg Labrazz


----------



## Voldemare (4. November 2006)

Da bin ich der gleichen Meinung, wie mein Vorgänger, hatte Lederer auf 150 geskillt, aber irgendwann wurden die Rezepte immer langweiliger und ich konnte nichts mehr von dem verwenden. Dann bin ich auf Ingeneur umgestiegen und habe es bis jetzt nicht bereut. Und ich spare in der Woche ca. 1-2 Gold, die ich sonst für Munition verwendet hätte. 

    MFG Voldemare

Da bin ich der gleichen Meinung, wie mein Vorgänger, hatte Lederer auf 150 geskillt, aber irgendwann wurden die Rezepte immer langweiliger und ich konnte nichts mehr von dem verwenden. Dann bin ich auf Ingeneur umgestiegen und habe es bis jetzt nicht bereut. Und ich spare in der Woche ca. 1-2 Gold, die ich sonst für Munition verwendet hätte. 

    MFG Voldemare


----------



## Guernica (7. November 2006)

Ich als alter Lederer-Veteran sage:

Bis Lvl 60 ist Kürschnerei - Lederer sicher nicht verkehrt, wenn man folgendes beachtet:
Man sollte seinen Skill seinem Level anpassen. Mit Level 40 sollte man diese nette Sachen herstellen können:
Feste Skorpidarmschienen: http://wowhandwerk.onlinewelten.com/item.php?id=8205 
Feste Skorpidgamaschen: http://wowhandwerk.onlinewelten.com/item.php?id=8206 
Feste Skorpidbrustplatte: http://wowhandwerk.onlinewelten.com/item.php?id=8203 
Feste Skorpidhandschuhe: http://wowhandwerk.onlinewelten.com/item.php?id=8204 
Feste Skorpidschulterstücke: http://wowhandwerk.onlinewelten.com/item.php?id=8207 
Feste Skorpidstiefel: http://wowhandwerk.onlinewelten.com/item.php?id=8209 

(Sorry, hatte nur die WoW-Handwerk-Links parat^^)
D.H. mit lvl 40 sollte man mindestens einen Skill von 225 erreicht haben

Aber grundsätzlich gilt auch, dass man nach dem eigenen Spielstil entscheiden sollte:
Wenn man sich in einem Raid unentbehrlich machen möchte, dann --> Ingenieur
Wenn man Gold verdienen möchte, dann --> Sammelberufe
etc.


----------



## Melrakal (7. November 2006)

hm Gold mach ich eigentlich nur mit dem Jäger, der Kürschner/Lederer ist ^^

Yetis in Winterspring farmen -> Unverwüstliches Leder in Rüssisets umwandeln -> verkaufen

ab und an fällt da auch mal n Epic ab und man kann sich mit Chinafarmern vergnügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Drachenlederer kann man sich mit diversen Rezepten auch ne goldene Nase verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

